# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  HDBOX V1.7.6--Management software

## mohamed73

Managment software V1.7.6 for HD-Box,
More features for the iMac and MacBooks tab:
Added much more detailed informations about the computer, including: 
# 205 Computer model, screen size and year, example: iMac (27-inch, Early 2014),
# 73 Computer zone, for what market this was build, example: USA, Canada,
# Computer birth date, when the computer was built, example: 22-May-2014,    *Note:*  In order to read this informations your Mac EFI app running on HDBOX  must be alteast 2.9E version, If your HDBox is running a lower versions  of mac EFI app, simply visit About & Update tab in HDBox manager and  update your firmware.       *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

